# GRRRR...I am ready to KILL my animals!!!!!



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

Last year I had problems with the "walking off props"...so I am doing my haunt closer to my house and having a party. I started last weekend getting my props out....grave yard was set up 1st....over the years I have bought tomb stones from walmart....walgreens...and even a few from dollar tree and repainted them....all in all I have about 25....there are about 3 wooden ones made years ago...so anyways...I had them all up and lights on Sunday night...today I pull in my drive way and noticed something strange...I backed up and everyone of my tombstones have chunks taken out of them!!!! One of the cross ones is just this little white thing....between my chicken and ducks they had a field day out there...GRRRR....they ate all of my plants this summer...ALL OF THEM...even my HUGE pumpkin patch is gone thanks to them....anyone want to come over for a huge fest?? Roasted duck and chicken (we have 7 ducks and 10 chickens)...the thought of killing one of these chicken have been far from my mind until today!!!!
my husband thinks its the funniest thing...not a big halloween person...so I am venting to you guys.
This weekend plans....try to figure out a fence to put up and fix all of these tombstones!!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Wrap them all in pillow cases, leaving the legs out: Mini-ghosts!
With their beaks covered they won't be able to eat anything.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Now, Now. They are just being Critters.
You cannot change them, but do try to fix what is broken and move forward.
All will work out for the best.
My suggestion, is to make a Coop for the Chickens, make a yard for the Ducks.
This way, they won't have to be out and amongst your Decorations and they stay safe and Happy.
Also, then your Decorations won't be Critter Meal.
It is best of both worlds.


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

Canadian thanksgiving is this weekend, it ain't turkey but chicken and duck are close enough for me


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's a bummer. Sounds like it's time to thin the flock


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cut there heads off on halloween and let them run around your haunt
wonder if moth balls would work-keeps the dogs out of my garden


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

chicks n' ducks in a bag; bag in the river


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Its one of those unexpected 'hazards' that go with the territory. I have had some damaged gravestones due to wind or what not. I try to put them in the back to camoflauge the damage, but at the same time they look more realistic with some damage, so don't be afraid to show em off, unless they have beak marks!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

HauntedHacienda said:


> Now, Now. They are just being Critters.
> You cannot change them, but do try to fix what is broken and move forward.
> All will work out for the best.
> *My suggestion, is to make a Coop for the Chickens, make a yard for the Ducks.*
> ...


Believe it or not...they do have their own pen....rather large one (4 dog kennels made into one large one) with a pool we fill everyday or every other day...and a full size shed as shelter....the chickens somehow fly out of the fence...its about 6ft hight too....and they taught the ducks how to get out..these are white large kinda ducks...all of them go in the pen at night....we open the door and they go in...and we close it...but come morning they are out and about. 
Sad thing is...my husband was going to give the ducks away a while ago...its a mom...4 babies hatched here last spring and a few others...but because I didnt want them to all go to different places and we couldnt find one person who was willing to take them all as a group....we still have them....so yeah I know...big animal sucker me...its my own fault but GRRRRR

i think I am going to try the moth balls...also going to do a search on line to see if there is something I can use


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

MotelSixx said:


> Its one of those unexpected 'hazards' that go with the territory. I have had some damaged gravestones due to wind or what not. I try to put them in the back to camoflauge the damage, but at the same time they look more realistic with some damage, so don't be afraid to show em off, unless they have beak marks!!!!!!!!


no beak marks but they are styrofoam so the color is gone...what once was gray and black are now white....I bought some H20 spray paint and tried it on one tonight and so far it didnt eat it so I should be able to fix them okay....if nothing else I will just use my wooden ones and I think I have a couple plastic ones...then halloween night I will add the styrofoam ones


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, I can relate to your issues. I had been setting up my graveyard and as I'm pulling stuff out of my house, I'm steppin' over arms, hands, legs, and heads all over the place. I thought to myself maybe my friends are hiding and playing a joke on me, and then when I turned the corner and went to the backyard, my dogs are having a tug-of-war with a corpse that I had setup next to my tree, and one of the other dogs was running around with a hand in his mouth. How could I get mad at that, it was hilarious, and made for some great photos!! All I can say is ya gotta roll with the punches and if that's all you have to be upset about, appreciate that there's not more drama involved. Good luck with your haunt though.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

dynoflyer said:


> chicks n' ducks in a bag; bag in the river


Such a short response and yet it says so much. I can't stop laughing. Truly sick.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I can relate to that, our cats love to play with almost anything: beef netting, robes, creepy cloth, lights if it moves and doesn't make noise it a play toy.

On the chicken front, I extended the fence to 8 foot high to keep them out of my wife's flower bed's.

I don't know how to fix the cats ... besides duct tape.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Such a short response and yet it says so much. I can't stop laughing. Truly sick.


My husband liked that one too...lol

Oh "Fiend4Halloween"...I bet that was something to see...lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like you need some netting or a tarp over the chicken coop. Unless you like Peking duck and bbq chicken. Careful with the mothballs, they're toxic to doggies.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh boy....the things we go thru to do the halloween thing.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

i never tried H20 paint, but if it didn't start eating it yet you should be ok. :jol:


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> lol, I can relate to your issues. I had been setting up my graveyard and as I'm pulling stuff out of my house, I'm steppin' over arms, hands, legs, and heads all over the place. I thought to myself maybe my friends are hiding and playing a joke on me, and then when I turned the corner and went to the backyard, my dogs are having a tug-of-war with a corpse that I had setup next to my tree, and one of the other dogs was running around with a hand in his mouth. How could I get mad at that, it was hilarious, and made for some great photos!! All I can say is ya gotta roll with the punches and if that's all you have to be upset about, appreciate that there's not more drama involved. Good luck with your haunt though.


That is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

MotelSixx said:


> i never tried H20 paint, but if it didn't start eating it yet you should be ok. :jol:


I bought it in walmart....almost $4 a can. I am home from work today so I went out this morning and started fixing them....most are okay looking...some the "RIP" have a letter or 2 missing...so I will be working on that now.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

*_sigh_*...... oh well... as long as you're okay with it...

I was looking forward to that BBQ party though...


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Adam I;248586....
On the chicken front said:


> Haven't you guys heard the expression "fly the coop"? It's not just ducks, chickens fly too. We live in a semi-rural area and there's a chicken "family" near this one restaurant we sometimes frequent and the chickens live up in a nearby tree. They don't climb it.... so I'm not so sure I'd trust an 8 foot high fence either.
> 
> I feel bad about the damaged props. I'd be pretty upset to come home and find my stuff devoured. Maybe some cobwebs and fake moss could hide some of the more damaged spots. Some how reading the posts here made me think of the movie "Chicken Run". If you haven't seen it, rent it for the family...maybe after halloween when you're more forgiving.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

The chicken go way up in our trees all the time...there is one tree right near their pen and its now known as the chicken tree.
I never would have believed chickens got into tree unless I seen it for myself.

One good thing about the ducks and chickens....we have hardly any bugs in the yard....they even eat bees. One thing that was upsetting to me was I saw a duck go after a toad....he got him in his mouth and I chased him around trying to get him to drop the poor thing but when he did it was to late.


I am just waiting until the day of my party to put up the tombstones and web...I'm just glad I hadnt put up the webbing yet....I know I would have came home web ducks & chickens!!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Why not just trim out the flight feathers so they can't get over the fence anymore? That's what we used to do. Not the long ones that show when the wing is folded, the other feathers.Just trim them a little over halfway, and that should take care if it.


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

i vote on toktorill`s idea... make tiny ghosts.


----------

